# Letting go of the fear of losing your mind



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is a big one for me. I've been zoned in on doing this lately because I realize that I am trying to control my sanity because I am so afraid of losing it or going crazy. Just today I was able to establish this and let go of that fear that keeps me focused on my thoughts and innerself rather than the outside world. I just gotta say...what a fucked up illness we all have. I mean for real, WTF is this and where did it come from. It's a true evil if there is such thing but the more I let go of the fear of it the more stable I feel.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

That mental insecurity makes you feel even worst.. Who would want to live believing they might go insane at any second. You have to build a mental filter that puts away these thoughts, you have to be confident in your state of being. That's the only way to move on.

Avoid things that instigate mental insecurity, don't read things on schizophrenia or going crazy symptoms or watever. Don't watch tv shows on the mentally insane. Our minds are sensitive they relate to schizophrenics and your mind will make excuses telling you might or what if this or that.

Just stop. Move on and don't go back.


----------



## golferdude619 (May 23, 2008)

I totally agree. I've only been dealing with DP for about a month and only have recognized it as that for maybe a week or so. When I first felt it I was so scared that I went on the computer and almost died when I read some things about schizophrenia. For two days I was literally at the lowest poi t of my life. But at the same time looking for symtoms of schizophrenia nonstop. It has cooled off quite a bit but at random times I get into a funk where I find myself ultra alert to every symptom and almost try to make myself that way.

My DP is still relatively mild I believe but when I get an episode I feel awful. Can't concentrate and don't feel anything or real at all.

Even though I really want to not look up stuff on crazy possible disorders. Do u have any techqiues that finally got your mind off of it. When I think I do it just creeps back.

One more thing, when your guys DP i at the strongest. Do you get a really foggy mind that is uncapable of concentrating? When mine is low I utilize it and keep up on my studies at college. If not theres no hope


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya I always have a harder time concentrating when my DP is extreme. In order to get your mind off of things you have to stop wanting those things. Like for instance...you are probably trying to feel real all the time and as a result have become very observant of yourself. You gotta accept that at this time in your life you are feeling unreal and instead of trying to fix it just let it be. Allow yourself to feel sensations within the body and emotions if possible. Try to get out of the house and be with people outside. That will help distract your mind from thinking about all this stuff. I feel like we need 2 different words for "mind" because when I have strong DP my mind feels different than when I am without DP. It's almost as if something is activated within the mind or something.


----------



## Leetah (Jun 19, 2007)

Mission Possible said:


> Our minds are sensitive they relate to schizophrenics


this sentence scares the hell out of me :shock: :lol:

the fear of losing my mind is my biggest fear and my biggest struggle in my daily life.
I'm terrified of losing control. When i'm very afraid, I'm convinced that it's going to happen..maybe not at that very moment, but it could be in the near future or maybe in a couple of years. I check my thoughts and emotions constantly and when I feel or think something weird I think: 'that's it, I'm going insane'. 
When i'm feeling more relaxed ( for example when I'm with my friends) I slowly learn to let it go at that moment and start feeling 'normal' again, just exiting to get on with my life ( instead of surviving). These are just moments, but it's a start, since it was 24/7 at first!

and I agree with MP: avoid everything that has to do with mentall illness. When I first had this, I was obsessed with reading, watching tv shows, spend hours online, just to find some recognition. I ended up being terrified of feeling miserable. I thought: if they can get it ( a mental disease) who am I to think I won't get it and maybe even get _better_?

I still struggle with this a lot.


----------



## golferdude619 (May 23, 2008)

Even though I have been looking up too much stuff on the computer and can get myself worried, it has gone down tremendously. But I've read that anxiety and these obsessive thoughts are what drives DP. (I don't really think I have DR unless seeing places as being slightly off, but overall I get used to them and places begin to seem recognizable and normal, for the most part) but for some reason regardless, at night when going to bed, I can turn off the thoughts and just fall asleep with almost no effort at all. I'm wondering if you guys have this or is it more normal with DP to be obsessed at night and struggle to sleep?

I will add my sleep doesn't feel the best as in the past and I feel like I need 9-10 hours of sleep to get up and start a day. Do you think that this extra sleep is more depressed related? I'm overall in decent spirits but at times I'm finding things I used to love as less enjoyable and living feeling unreal makes it hard to get super exceed for a day

Any comments of your guys sleep patterns and energy levels


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I definitely require more sleep. I just woke up and it's 1 PM. Slept 12 hours straight, then layed in bed for a while, and now im still in bed just on the comp haha. I think for me I need more sleep and have way less energy because of how fatigued my mind is. No mental strength makes it hard to have energy and do stuff that requires strength.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

associate yourself with normal things, your life is heavily influence by what you associate your life with. Maybe take a break from all mental health boards. No point really in looking at symptoms of losing your mind. You're just making your anxiety worst and hence your DP/DR will be worst. Do things that relieve your anxiety.

I've learned from experience all this, I learned that scaring yourself will cause your dp to get much worst. it's a trap


----------



## GustavJung333 (Apr 26, 2012)

hey there.I just wanted to share my experience cuz maybe it will come as a relief and help!I too have been struggling with anxiety for some time now,and am today.I am pretty aware of it's symptoms and effects and I am pretty sure it is not a mental illness.See,these "black" thoughts cannot affect you until YOUR brain gives them power.The brain is not YOU,it is a machine working FOR you.So,you are the master and chief of command when it comes to thoughts.You can twist them,lose them,focus on them,energize them and give them power.I have tried ALLOT of methods on how to avoid/fight anxiety and anxious thoughts.The first real shortcut is working out.Why?When you get anxious,you're upset,thus energized.Go out there and do push ups or punch in a bag(THIS will NOT stop the thoughts,but you will be too tired to actually care about them.)The second is a rather philosophical approach or meditation.Learn to control them.Every day for 20 minutes,close your eyes and try to focus on one thing.After it becomes a routine,you will easily say "YES" or "NO" to any thought that circles around in your head.Also I would reccomend reading the books of Dr.Claire Weeks which is an expert on anxiety.Regarding the specified theme,there is no,but I mean NO CHANCE of losing your mind.You could sit there in a room for 5 years thinking you're crazy,but it just won't happen.You see,picturing insanity in your own brain is one hell of a scary apstract thing.For me it was like i was going to black out and remember just part scenes in hospital and not be aware of anything around me and just go around and kill people.The thing is,from day 1 of evolution,there is really no real evidence of the true insanity you picture in your mind.You can ONLY get yourself to a miserable state,running around in despair and just sit there crying.The method that is really helpful for me now is doing what I want.I'm having family crisis and anxiety is pretty much high,energizing thoughts and fears like "im going crazy or someone really close to me is going to die".In those hard times,just vent yourself do whatever you think is necessary or consult yourself with a friend with a same state.Share your pain.It will ease you down.In my hardest moment when I was so terrified thinking that im gonna lose it,my ex really helped me out.She's dealing with the same problem and I just gave her a call until she got some hope back into me and some more self-esteem.Since that day I decided that I want to study medicine and be a psychiatrist.Modern psychiatrist dont actually help you,they just tell you what to do and what is good for society.Plus you could be diagnosed with some bullshit for no reason.Enjoy your simple,normal stuff,focus your energy on them and on the things you want.Wake up with some nice music and start the day with relaxation.Don't give attention to something that is BAD for you.Damn I talk too much.Alright,hope this helps,bye .


----------

